# List of places to ride on website.



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There's an abundant list of places to ride on the website. http://www.MudInMyBlood.com/places.html I try to only list places that have websites, since what good does it to to know the name of a place to ride but not be able to get any info.... I have my own list as you will see, most are mud parks, but if you click the banner at the top of the page it will take to you a website where you can search several of the south-east states for trail listings. The majority of that guys parks listings are trail oriented.

again, http://www.MudInMyBlood.com/places.html


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Gonna post a few little known spots...
Places like Mulberry Creek and Pine creek.
GPS coordinates will be provided.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Redland Road - creek here to ride. lots of sandy areas
located in Wetumpka, AL on redland road. 

Directions - Take 231 to Redland Road stay on redland road about 8 miles. You will see parking near bridge on right. 

GPS Coordinates - 32°30'36.62"N, 86° 4'33.92"W


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

yall ever been to nyota up at the hayden/corner exit I think some guys and gals are gonna try to ride there Jan. 4


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i haven't. I've seen the vids on youtube. looks good to me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I've seen videos. Where exactly is it? How far is it from you? And whats the scoop on these places I heard about, the strip pit, and the new county park, around cullman/jasper


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

from what i have read it is in/near Hayden, AL


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

We tried out Rocks Bottom in Forest Ms today. This place is top notch, as far as riding places in MS goes. Acres and acres of mud and endless fast wide open trails . Lot's of challenging hills . It's a little pricey at $20 a bike but you could fit CCC at T-Lanes in this place and still have some left over. It's still in the building stage ( camper hook-ups, showers are under construction) Being that T-lanes went up to $15 (and hasn't done any improvements) and Copiah is closed for now RB will have to be the placed for a while.... They have some nice pits and one huge figure 8 type pit . They have plans for a "competition only" pit with grand stands.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I am thinking about going to rocks bottom you got any good pics or vid


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats pretty cool. Wish I would have got to make a ride there before I moved. Sounds like I might have to pack up and come for a weekend.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> I am thinking about going to rocks bottom you got any good pics or vid


I didn't but there are lots of them on Youtube. Key word Rocks bottom atv



Polaris425 said:


> thats pretty cool. Wish I would have got to make a ride there before I moved. Sounds like I might have to pack up and come for a weekend.


Come on over Jon. I've got a spare bed room you can crash at . You would like it at RB


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

*Mulberry Creek* - located on highway 82 between Tuscaloosa and Prattville. 
MILES (talking like 30 here) of creek to ride. You can camp out there. Moderatly big sand dune area and a pond. Some of the creek is DEEP. (water wheelie only way to get thru some of it) but there are no impassable parts that I have yet to find.
Coordinates - 32°45'4.45"N, 86°52'6.68"W


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

i see most of yall are from al. i from southern va, bout 45min from west va. we go up to hatfield and mccoy trail system all the time, and we also have wagon wheel which is free to ride and has bars off of the trails that you can pull your atv right up to and get something to eat and drink. over 300 miles of trials back in thier as well as it is between two hatfield mccoy trail systems that you can ride on both as well as wagon wheel.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Now that's what I call a riding area......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I want to make it up to one of those eventually.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

chemoman23 said:


> we also have wagon wheel which is free to ride and has bars off of the trails that you can pull your atv right up to and get something to eat and drink. over 300 miles of trials back in thier


 
this sounds like heaven on an atv


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ah i wanna make it there before i die!!
so does my paw!


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

hey Jon, what about copiah creek? i didnt see it on the list for mississippi or timberlanes?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I know CCC has a site , but , T-lanes and Rocks Bottom doesn't. I think he was just listing the ones with sites


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I was trying to list places just with websites but I should have listed those as well.... since there is plenty information about both to be found online.


----------



## 1meanforeman450 (Jan 9, 2009)

copiah creek has a website... its copiahcreekcampground.com


----------



## GETAV8 (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is one close to Hattiesburg ms
http://www.hickorycreekoffroad.com/


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a list of some off-road parks in Texas. This is from a thread we made on a Texas atv site. 


*Alligator Run* Easton, TX
Trails/Mud/Marsh
5200 Acres
RV Hookups
Primitive Camping
Showers/Restrooms (bring your own fogger)
Wash Rack
*Barnwell Mountain Recreation* Area Gilmer, TX
Trails (20 miles of designated ATV/MC only trails, 120 miles multi-use trail)
1800 acres
Primitive Camping
Showers/Restrooms
Port-o-pot
Concessions
No Double Riding
Helmets and Protective Gear Required
*Brazos Island State Park* (AKA Boca Chica Beach)
Driving Directions: Drive east on Boca chica Blvd. til the very end (approx 25 miles east of the city of brownsville)
217 Acres
Primitive Camping
Port-o-pot
Fishing
Surfing
Swimming
NOTE:You need the TPWD decal to ride.
*Buffalo Valley MX* Ullrich Seguin, TX
MX Track/Trails
Jumps
Banked turns
One double
Large creek for tubing and kayak
http://www.bouldercreekfarms.org/offroad.html Marble Falls, TX
Trails, hill climbs, Mud, rock crawling
Beginner to Expert type riding
Showers, restrooms
RV hookups, primitive camping
Firearm shooting range
No Alcohol on trails
3400acres
*Crooked Creek* Axtell, TX
Trails/MX/Bicycle Trails
502 Acres
Primitive Camping
Port-o-pot
NOISE LEVEL MAX: 99dB
No Alcohol
*Cross Bar Ranch* Davis, OK
Trails
2800 Acres
Primitive Camping
No Double Riding
Helmets and Protective Gear Required
Riding from Dusk till Dawn only
*E.O. Sieke State Park* Somerville, TX *(Check to see if open Hurricane damage)
*Trails/Mud
1800 Acres
Primitive Camping
*General Sams* Huntsville, TX
Trails/Mud
700 Acres
RV Hookups
Primitive Camping
*Kermit Sandhills* Kermit, TX
Dunes
Approx 35 Sq. Miles
Primitive Camping
Picnic Tables
www.outlawatvpark.com Crosby, TX
Trails/Mud/Creek
??? Acres
Primitive Camping
Lots of water riding and mud. *Very Technical
*Mud Buddys* Hallettsville, TX
Trails/Mud/Creek
300 acres
RV Hookups
Primitive Camping
Lodging
Showers
ATV Rentals
Clubhouse
*Mud Bug Park* Longview, TX
Mud/Trails
900 Acres
RV Hookups
Primitive Camping
Showers/Restrooms
*Mud Creek Off-road Park* Jacksonville, TX
Trails/Mud
Just under 4000 acres
RV Hookups
Primitive camping
Showers
Concessions
Wash Rack
*Muenster* Bulcher, TX
Mud/Trail/River
2500 Acres
RV Hookups
Primitive Camping
Restrooms/Showers
*Pool Ranch* Athens, TX
Mud/Trails/Creek
3000 Acres
Primitive Camping
Concessions
*Primitive Acres* Enterprise, TX
Trails/Mud
400 Acres
2 RV Hookups
Primitive camping
5 Cabins (1 Cottage)
Showers/Restrooms
Swimming Pool
No Alcohol
*Rabbit Creek* Kilgore, TX
Mud/Trails
980 Acres
RV Hookups
Primitive Camping
Showers/Restrooms
Concessions
*Red River ATV Park* Bonham, TX
Mud/Trail/MX/River/Paintball
400 Acres
Camping w/Electric Hookup
Restrooms/Showers
*River Run Off-Road Park* Jacksonville, TX
Mud/Trails
2000 Acres
RV Hookups
Primitive Camping
Showers/Restrooms (indoor)
*Rural Shade ATV Ranch* Corsicana, TX
Mud/Trails/River
1800 Acres
Primitive Camping
Showers/Restrooms
Café
ATV Rental
ATV Shop
*Shiloh Ridge* Alto, TX
Mud/Trails
1200 Acres
RV Hookups
Primitive Camping
Showers/Restrooms
Concessions
Wash Rack
*Soggy Bottom ATV Ranch* Bryan, TX
Trails/Mud
1500 Acres
Primitive Camping
Concessions
*Somerville State Park* Somerville, TX
Check Link For Park Info
Open Dusk till Dawn
*Splendora Motorcross Park* Splendora, Tx
MX Track/Trails
168 Acres
1.8 Mi. Track
*Spring Creek Off Road* Spring, TX
Trails/MUD/Creek
60 acres plus about 10 miles of creek (ride at your own risk: SB155)
 *Twin Hills Cycle Ranch* Bridgeport, TX
Trails/Rock Climbing
1900 Acres
Primitive Camping
Port-O-Pot
Store


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good list.. thanks for posting


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's a link to Kisatchie National Forest. They have alot of riding areas in Louisiana but its pretty much limited to trail riders. They've come in and put alot rules in place that leave us out of riding there. We used to ride the enduro area alot when I was younger. Very good riding areas.

http://www.fs.fed.us/r8/kisatchie/ohv/index.html


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Must be nice to have those options. Hopefully with all the $$ we are paying for registration now we will have some trails to ride!!

Here is my local list:

Where there are no cops or tree huggers to bother you.


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

hey all you northern ohio and canadian guys we ride in michigans u.p.it is right on the canadian border in sault ste.marie.We ride on a indian reservation that has no wetland laws.A couple guys who ride with us are indian conservation officers.Unlimited mud,very deep mud and beaver ponds.plus the shores of lake superior.We do a spring thaw run in the first week of may.good times.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Just bringing it back to page 1


----------

